# Second period after mc wierd!



## meow951

Had a mmc on 2nd May. Had an infection and a stuck clot in my cervix which was removed.

Had my first AF on 1st June and i didn't pass anything except blood. I didn't have any cramps either which is unusual for me.

Started 2nd AF today and i've passed what looks like a lump of fatty meat and i'v got bad cramping.

I've got an appointment at the docs at 4. Any ideas?

Just want everything to be normal! It's been 8 weeks for gods sake :dohh:


----------



## aviolet

:hugs: sorry hun, no idea what that could be, glad you are going to the doctor's :hugs: hope you get answers.


----------



## meow951

She said it might be just something left over from the mc. She also asked if i could have been pregnant again. We have been trying but i had a BFN 2 days ago so it can't be that.

The only thing is is that what came out was the same colour and looked like it could have been a baby! You'll probably think i'm mad but it was about the size of a 5p piece and was the same colour as the baby that i passed. OH even said to me that he thought that it could be before i said anything! Obviously i won't ever know but i thought perhaps it could have been a twin or something. 

She's sending it off for tests. She said to keep an eye out for a high temp or infection etc and to go back if i pass anything else. My cervis is closed and no tenderness to the tummy etc.


----------



## danni1979

hi Hun 
I had a very early mc in sep 08,the mc it self was fine,no worse then a normal af,but then 2 weeks later i started bleeding again and omg it was awful!!
was bleeding very heavy,strong cramps and clots,i could barely move..
Dr sent me to gynae and turns out i hadnt passed all from the mc so it was retained stuff,maybe thats the case with you
So sorry for your loss
xx xx


----------



## mommyo2girls

I had a mc dec 08 and I had horrible AF for a few months. Lots of clots I mean nasty tmi stuff that I have never had before my mc. From what my friends who have been through it before they say that is normal. Good Luck!!


----------



## meow951

Ok thats good to know!

When i had the mc i passed loads of clots and the baby so i thought that was it. Nothing else has some out so far and i'm not feeling ill or anything.

I just thought it was strange that nothing came out on my first AF after mc but decides to on the 2nd one. I would like to just get everything back to normal and get pregnant lol.


----------



## Beanbabe

Hi hun. when i had my second af after losing Matthew it was a horrible one. My first af was fine - not heavy or excessive. the second one I passed lots of clots and bits and it was a lot heavier (as mummyo2girls puts it "lots of nasty tmi stuff"). Even more than I passed after I delivered him. I saw a few posts on here about girls having a bad second af. It doesn't seem to make sense but it seems to be quite common. My second af was 11 weeks after my mc. 

Hope you are feeling well. :hugs:


----------



## meow951

Thanks Beanbabe

I haven't had anything else come out at all. It's so wierd! Just that one bit.

On the plus side i have hardly any cramping. Before the mc my periods used to have me in tears, so i hope they stay like this (well actually hope i get a BFP soon lol).

Feeling a bit better at the minute. I feel like i've been given a kick up the bum by having the mc. I got really good gcse's but didnt go to college as i wanted to move in with OH. We'll i've got a rubbish job and we scrape by each month so im going to do evening classes to get some A levels starting with Maths. Time to change my life!


----------



## Round2

Hi,

I've had a similar experience too. My first AF came 7 weeks after my D&C. It was totally normal. Then my 2nd AF came and it was 14 days long. On day 12 I passed an enormous clot the size of a grapefruit. I got a scan done and found out that I have clot still in my uterus. I'm now on my 3rd AF and I'm passing large black chunks and grey matter. It's absolutely horrifying, but my doc assures me it's totally normal.

Good luck, I hope things go back to normal for you soon.


----------



## meow951

Thanks Round2,

Puts my mind a rest a little. A least my GP is taking me seriously and not belittling me like my previous one. I'm so glad i've moved areas!


----------



## Beanbabe

Good on you meow. :thumbup: I said if I wasn't pregnant by september I was going to do an access course to bump up my a-level results enough to do my midwifery degree next year. Thats on hold now cos got my bfp thankfully. I think its important that you try to take some positive from a mc. As difficult as it is I think you doing your A-levels now is a very positive thing and its something you probably wouldn't have done if you had not got pregnant. Oh and you're very brave going to do maths - my most hated subject at school. 
Good luck :flower:


----------



## meow951

Thanks!

I do believe in that things happen for a reason. And like you said, i wouldn't have gone back to college if i had not lost the baby. I've been kind of stuck with what to do with my life and not had dreams because of my anxiety and depression. So perhaps it was meant to happen, although i would have appreciate a less horrible sign! :dohh:

I'm determined now! Part- time learning + babies, then well paid job i.e accountant, then buy our own house with a big garden so i can have the 2 pygmy goats i've always dreamed of! :haha:

Yeah, i'm good at maths which is why i chose it. I got an A* a GCSE which i'm quite proud of! I got good grades in english but i wouldn't do it because i find creative writing and stuff so hard.

Congratulations on your BFP! :hugs:


----------

